# Milk of Magnesia Bottle



## bottlerocket (May 21, 2014)

I found this Milk of Magnesia Bottle today. I have no doubt that a zillion of these were manufactured but they are just so darn cool.How can I get an approximate date on this one?Any value to a collector?It has a screw topIt has Milk of Magnesia around the logo."The Chas. H. Phillips Chemical Company Glenbrook Conn." embossed on the front.The Bottom has the Hazel-Atlas Glass Company logo with USA. There is a B above the USA and a 9 below.There is also a K-928 number there.Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## 2find4me (May 22, 2014)

Yes, they are very common and have minimum value. The cobalt blue color is attractive though.Not very old since it has a screw top and is ABM. Probably dates around the 1930's.


----------



## sunrunner (May 22, 2014)

this bottle was made by anchor hocking, so id put it late 1930s.early 40s.


----------



## glass man (May 23, 2014)

I agree they are cool..I love the earlier cork top ones..there is a very small version of one...guess it was a sample bottle... Seems like the earliest has the patent date of 1908 [?] embossed at the bottom of the bottle...JAMIER


----------



## 2find4me (May 23, 2014)

I think a lot of them are embossed 1906.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 23, 2014)

sunrunner said:
			
		

> this bottle was made by anchor hocking, so id put it late 1930s.early 40s.


That's Hazel Atlas but I agree with 1930's plus.


----------



## sunrunner (May 23, 2014)

oops your right, sorry,bout that,


----------



## SAbottles (May 25, 2014)

Hi, the 1906 date is usually at the bottom of the earlier ie non-screw top bottles & was the registration date. Glassman - the smallest ones were for Phillips tablets.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Nov 30, 2017)

SAbottles said:


> Hi, the 1906 date is usually at the bottom of the earlier ie non-screw top bottles & was the registration date. Glassman - the smallest ones were for Phillips tablets.



Any idea as to the approximate date range of the cork top, Reg. 1906 bottles? I just located a very nice one and would like to roughly date it.

James


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a cork top Milk of Magnesia bottle too! Mine is machine made. They made blown ones too is your bottle blown or is it machine made?
If it is blown it is dated to the 1890s or around 1900. If its machine made then it will date to before the 1920s. I think they stopped making them cork top in the early 1920s. Also here is a picture of mine is your bottle simmilar?


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks. Mine appears to be machine made. I'm very new at collecting bottles and am trying to build a learning curve.


----------



## onemorehobby (Dec 5, 2017)

Dug one up recently also....like the color also.


----------



## helpidentifying (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a light blue cork top bottle w/ a paper label from the Norwich Pharmacal Co. Norwich, N.Y.it doesn't have "Philips" on it. I can't find any information on it anywhere.


----------



## helpidentifying (Jan 30, 2020)

Can anyone maybe help me with the year or what the value of this bottle might be? light blue bottle above


----------



## RickNC (Feb 2, 2020)

Spot back here where I found about two dozen of them. All were screw tops of different sizes. I kept one of each but they appear to be common as I've seen them in a couple other spots too. I do admit the blue color is nice.


----------

